# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro volverá a la calle contra los trasvases "camuflados"

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de europapress
http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/o...525134915.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro volverá a la calle contra los trasvases "camuflados"*
Critican la actitud del Gobierno por no fijar el caudal ecológico mínimo del río
   BARCELONA, 25 May. (EUROPA PRESS) - 

   La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro volverá a manifestarse por las calles de Barcelona el próximo domingo en protesta por la realización de trasvases "camuflados" que, a su juicio, ponen en peligro el futuro del Delta, tras las movilizaciones que hace cerca de una década ayudaron a paralizar el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) previsto por el Gobierno de José María Aznar.

   En rueda de prensa celebrada en Barcelona, el portavoz de la Plataforma, Manolo Tomàs, señaló que a pesar de detenerse la construcción del gran trasvase hacia el Levante español, se aplica el "plan B", que en el caso de la cuenca del Ebro incluye 120 obras para la puesta en marcha de 300.000 nuevas hectáreas de regadío en Aragón y la construcción de otras canalizaciones en Cataluña para agricultura, como el Segarra-Garrigues.

   Por ello, Tomàs recordó la importancia de establecer un "caudal mínimo de mantenimiento" para asegurar el futuro del Ebro, que recordó que la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA) ha fijado en cantidades entre los 7.000 y 11.000 hectómetros cúbicos anuales, en función del régimen pluviométrico de cada año.

   La manifestación de Barcelona, que partirá desde la plaza Urquinaona, cuenta con el respaldo de entidades ecologistas como WWF, Seo/Birdlife, Greenpeace, Amigos de la Tierra, Ecologistas en Acción y la Red para la Nueva Cultura del Agua, quienes mostraron su apoyo a la fijación definitiva de un caudal mínimo que revierta el "hundimiento" del Delta, amenazado por la salinización, el aumento del nivel del mar y la menor aportación de sedimentos.

   El portavoz de la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro subrayó que la concentración quiere huir de ninguna confrontación entre territorios, y se centra en la defensa de los caudales medioambientales para cualquier río español, en cumplimiento de la Directiva Marco europea.

*EL GOBIERNO NO CUMPLE*

   Tomàs aseguró que el Gobierno no tiene previsto fijar ningún caudal mínimo de mantenimiento, al tiempo que ha afirmado en dos ocasiones que no aplicará la Directiva europea, algo que a juicio de los ecologistas supone que la concepción del Estado es "obviar el Delta", sin tomar conciencia de lo que realmente está en juego.

   La plataforma reclamó un "giro" en la política hidráulica, porque se ha vuelto a la "vieja política del agua" basada en la sobreexplotación y los trasvases a partir de canales. Los impactos son "más sutiles pero no menos graves", incidió Tomàs, al tiempo que criticó el crecimiento urbanístico del área metropolitana de Barcelona y del área litoral del Mediterráneo.

   La plataforma volverá así a salir a la calle años después de ponerse en pie de guerra bajo el lema 'El río es vida, no al trasvase'. En este caso, un centenar de organizaciones se concentrarán bajo la idea de que 'El Ebro sin caudales es la muerte del Delta. Ríos con agua, ríos vivos'

----------


## sergi1907

No se cual será el futuro del río, pero creo que para el Delta no es muy bueno, por eso si que sería necesario fijar ahora un caudal mínimo y no esperar a tener el problema.

El canal Segarra-Garrigues, junto al futuro embalse de Albagès, hará que se reduzco el cabal del río, unido al posible aumento de zonas de regadío en Aragón y a que tarde o temprano se acabará realizando el trasvase hacia el Levante.

Lo ideal sería que todas las partes se sentaran a dialogar y poner unas bases de futuro antes de que se genere el problema. Claro que eso no da votos :Mad:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros:

Sergi eso es cierto, hay que poner las bases del futuro ahora y hacerlo bien antes de que llegue el problema. Aprender de la experiencia del Tajo, que luego se tiran 20 o 30 años para arreglar una cosa. Que luego se hacen cosas y sale perdiendo el rio. El negocio parece que es lo que impera en este pais... lo que da dinero y votos vamos a por ello como fernando alonso en formula 1, lo que es respetar la naturaleza, cuidar el medio ambiente para nuestros hijos, eso no da ni votos ni dinero asique debe ser que cuenta poco o nada.

Asegurar el futuro del delta y del rio, una vez conseguido y asegurado, si se hacen trasvases o se hacen conexiones ya no sera el problema porque habrá una ley que lo asegure, pero sino mal apaño. Dice un refran, más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo, pues la experiencia de la vida nos dice que o se asegura bien las necesidades de la zona o luego no importa dejar seca una zona, que se pase sed o se vaya al carajo una comarca, como se produce dinero y votos...

----------

